# engine 'cut-out' fault



## belize (Dec 19, 2006)

We have an ongoing problem with our X-trail. A couple of months ago, the yellow engine warning light came on and within 10 seconds, the engine had died/cut-out. It was immediately restarted with no problem and we could carry on. A few weeks later it did it again twice within 15 mins of each other -again the same thing -light came on, loss of power only seconds later. We were told that the injectors we faulty so had them all changed -not cheap!
This weekend, in a 30 minute period, the problem happened 9 times. We have been so lucky that in every instance we were able to pull up without putting ourselves in danger- had it happened whilst on the motorway etc. we might not have been as fortunate.
Can anyone help with what the problem might be as its obviously not the injectors as first thought otherwise surely it would have stopped??
We're using a family car at the moment as we've no confidence in using the x-trail
Thanks


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Which engine is it?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Is it a "used" vehicle ? How many kms on the odometer ? Does it happen just in "dry" weather ? Guessing at your location, I assume it's a warm (hot) weather climate.....

The more information that you can provide will help us to help you............

Cheers = Roger


----------



## belize (Dec 19, 2006)

Our X-trail is a 2002 2.2L Diesel, with 79000 miles on the clock. It was brought as a used vehicle in February this year. Thinking about it, the problem has only occured in dry weather. To add confusion to the name -we live in the uk so no chance of the hot weather!!!


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry for the silly remark, but I think I read about a similar cut-out problem with another vehicle make: it turned out to be a very dirty diesel filter... I say "silly" because normally the filter would get maintained/changed?

Cheers


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

If the CE light is coming on, the ECU should throw a code, right?
What code are you getting? That should give a starting point if not tell you exactly what the problem is.


----------



## belize (Dec 19, 2006)

Neither of us are mechanically minded-sorry! How do we find the error code? -where would it be displayed??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

belize said:


> Neither of us are mechanically minded-sorry! How do we find the error code? -where would it be displayed??


I have the error code list for the QR25DE petrol engine, but I bet it is different than the diesel one.

Your dealer needs to plug their Consult II (diagnostic tool/ECU reader) to the ECU to get the error code and they will have a list explaining what it means. You don't want them guessing what the cause is, as it will end-up costing you an arm and a leg.


----------



## belize (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for your help. We had the code checked and it was apparently a fault with the injectors. They have all been changed but the problem is still there(!) so back to square one!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

belize said:


> Thanks for your help. We had the code checked and it was apparently a fault with the injectors. They have all been changed but the problem is still there(!) so back to square one!


GFB may be right - a clogged, or loose fuel filter on certain diesel engines can throw up a similar fault code. 

If it's not the fuel filter, it could also be an injector line that need's tightening somewhere (probably at the high pressure pump itself).

Check the fuel lines, injector pump and rails for any sign of leaks: manifested by wet patches, or an unusual build-up of moist gunk.

If it is indeed a leak in the fuel line, I'd insist on the dealership giving you a full refund on the injector-replacement, for having replaced these without checking the rest of the fuel system beforehand!


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my X-Trail dCi, would loose all power and EML light would come on when left idling for more than about 30 seconds (at traffic lights for example), if you switched the engine off and re-start it, it would run fine until you idled again.
The problem turned out to be a faulty fuel pressure valve but that is fitted inside the dCi pump, I had to have a whole new pump.

I didn't have to pay for this as the car was still under it's three year warranty but I did loose the car for over three weeks while they tried to repair it and it would have been about £1500.00 worth of work if the car was not under warranty.

belize, how old is your car? is it no longer covered by warranty? Nissan do a sliding scale cover dependant on age a milage after the car is over three years old so you might still get some of the cost covered.


----------



## belize (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm back again!!
We're at a loss regarding our x-trail. The problem is still here and no one knows how to fix it!!
It's had several diagnostic tests done and no fault shows up, yet it still cuts out. We've just had the crank shaft sensor and cam sensors changed, but that hasn't helped. 
The problem occurs whether the weather is wet or dry, and if the car is warm or cold, going fast or slow - there is just no pattern to it.
The main dealer can't find a solution, neither can the other 4 garages we've tried -has anyone got any ideas - the last garage told us to take it to the auctions and sell it !!!
Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have read about exactly the same symptoms to the one you're having in other UK forums and it was reported as a faulty *high pressure fuel pump*

Apparently it cost 1,500GBP to have it replaced as the engine needs to come-out, so if you still have warranty you'll be lucky, if not, I'd take-up the last garage advice and let this exy go.


----------

